# 2018 "FITCHBURG RIDES" Show & Swap is ON !



## Handyman (May 23, 2018)

Join us on Saturday, June 23rd, for our 5th Annual, Antique and Classic Bicycle Swap and Iver Johnson Only Bicycle Show !  Arrive for the swap anytime 6:30AM or after.  Absolutely free and unlimited space.  Swap will be in the River Styx Brewery parking lot on 166 Boulder Drive, sell from your car, truck, table or tarp ! Iver Johnson Bicycle Show is inside the Fitchburg Historical Society, 781 Main Street, only a 2 minute walk from the swap. See You There !


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2018)

Yes !!!


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 23, 2018)

Looking forward to this...Thanks for posting Pete.


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## Handyman (May 23, 2018)

For questions or concerns about the Fitchburg Rides show in general contact Joel Kaddy at joelkaddy@gmail.com  For information about the swap contact Dave Wuorinen at daveyard2@yahoo.com For information about the Iver Johnson show contact Pete Capodagli at pgc1950@yahoo.com


----------



## Handyman (May 28, 2018)

*                                Also Happening Around the "Fitchburg Rides" Event*
Our annual "All Iver Johnson" bike show, held indoors at the Fitchburg Historical Society, is coming up soon, and we would *LOVE *to display your bike. This show features only Iver Johnson cycles but also showcases the society's extensive collection of Iver Johnson factory memorabilia. We have room for your bike(s) if you live close enough to bring it in for display. Below is a general time table of events but just message me here or call my cell (978-345-0345) if you need additional info. Hope to see you! Don't miss this one of a kind and exclusive show! Pete in Fitchburg

*June 11-15* Set Up All Bikes
*June 18* Show Opens
*June 23* Special Hours, *"Fitchburg Rides"* 9:00AM - 3:00PM
*July 1* Special Hours, 10:00AM - 4:00PM during the Longsjo Bike Race (Unique) !!
*July 3* Special Hours, 6:00PM - 10:00PM Downtown Fitchburg Block Party (HUGE) !!
*July 25* Special Hours, 6:30PM, "History of the Iver Johnson Arms & Cycle Works" Presentation
*August 22* Show Closes
*August 27-29* Pick Up All Bikes
*Fitchburg Historical Society Regular Hours Are:* Monday & Tuesday 10-4, Wednesday 10-6


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 31, 2018)

Will run off some fliers to hand out at the Wethersfield Swap.

I know of four in the region this Summer... Any others?

Wethersfield
Fitchburg
Dudley
New London?


Take Care
T


----------



## Handyman (May 31, 2018)

Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast said:


> Will run off some fliers to hand out at the Wethersfield Swap.
> 
> I know of four in the region this Summer... Any others?
> 
> ...




Thanks so much Tom, I really appreciate that..............................Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 31, 2018)

Handyman said:


> Thanks so much Tom, I really appreciate that..............................Pete in Fitchburg



No Problem, I know it is a trek from either or, but worth it in both cases. 
Please share ours as well in your circle... 
https://www.facebook.com/events/234857720414156/


----------



## Handyman (Jun 13, 2018)

What could be better than seeing an Iver Johnson racing bike at the "Fitchburg Rides" show..................................................seeing nine of them of course !!  Starting to bring the bikes in to set up the indoor Iver Johnson Show at the Fitchburg Historical Society.  Stop in and check out the show after the swap.  Keep an eye out here for some special parts that will be for sale.  
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello Cabers,

This old tandem frame is in the cellar of the Fitchburg Historical Society and will most probably be sold at the "Fitchburg Rides" swap meet on June 23rd. Does anyone recognize the manufacturer? Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Jun 21, 2018)

*"Fitchburg Rides" Antique Bicycle Sale and Swap and Indoor Iver Johnson Bicycle Show is THIS SATURDAY !!  JUNE 23rd !!*


----------

